# How Do You Bet on a Job?



## bijanimport (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi everyone,
After receiving my license to bit on jobs, where do I go to bit on jobs? and How do I bit on a Job? How am I suppose to look for jobs, clients and buildings to build?

Thanks
Bijan


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

Go to Vegas?


----------



## bijanimport (Jun 3, 2007)

I meant BIT...


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

well then, now that we all know you want to bit on jobs, i think you should go back to the place that gave you a license and confess you haven't a clue about much of anything and give your license. Than go to home depot and ask shoppers to bit on the jobs they are wanting to do......WHY GOD WHY?????


----------



## TridentOps (Feb 16, 2007)

*its...just...not...possible.*



bijanimport said:


> Hi everyone,
> After receiving my license to bit on jobs, where do I go to bit on jobs? and How do I bit on a Job? How am I suppose to look for jobs, clients and buildings to build?
> 
> Thanks
> Bijan



right?:blink:


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

in my experience, in order to successfully bit on a job, it's best to use false teeth for the first few...you are bound to break them...after you get used to it, and build up stronger teeth, you can begin to use your own teeth. it takes skill and practice to successfully bit on a job..but in time, you will be biting of more than you can possibly chew. 

good luck and happy biting....


----------



## TNGHomes (Apr 27, 2007)

kilobits, megabits, gigabits, drill bits, alphabits,


----------



## TNGHomes (Apr 27, 2007)

bijanimport said:


> Hi everyone,
> After receiving my license to bit on jobs, where do I go to bit on jobs? and How do I bit on a Job? How am I suppose to look for jobs, clients and buildings to build?
> 
> Thanks
> Bijan


 When I am looking to find buildings to build I usually find a vacant lot and start working. Generally someone will come by and give me some money.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

usually after I bit a job, I use alot of scope of work to rinse with before getting down on one knee to give a proposal to a customer, you will also need a valid library card to get permits, you can usually get your permits from the post office:thumbsup:


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

man oh man


----------



## fci (Dec 11, 2006)

*warn someone*

Is there any way we can warn customers before he comes to bit on their jobs.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Is it "bet" or "bit"?

Big difference....like cat and dog....car and boat...up and down...


----------



## Diesel65 (Jan 31, 2007)

You guy's are cruel !!!!!!

I find the best way to bit on a job is get close enough to the nearest corner and start from there, easier to get your teeth around the corner's.

Seriously man, it looks you have a lot of work to do before you can even think about going it on your own.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

These are some of the funniest answers I've read here:laughing:


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

:w00t: Maybe we all have it wrong. Maybe if we bit our jobs we would have more control over them. Biting hurts ya know. I don't gamble so I'll pass on the betting. But maybe contractors should get in a poker game for jobs rather than going through all the estimating, take-offs, scheduling, ect involved in "bidding" a job. Winner would get the job and make a lil extra cash in the proccess.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*Here's What I Would Do*

Buy A fixer upper and FIP IP :whistling


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

heads I win, tails you loose.......


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

I've had a couple jobs that came back and *bit *me in the a$$ - Does that count????


----------



## MR. BUSH (May 29, 2007)

I *bet *the 5TH grade was the best 10 years of your life.


----------



## Bummie (May 11, 2007)

I'll bet you don't get the job until you get some more experience. I think you bit off more than.... (do) you know the rest!!


----------

